# need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## sunny123 (Jan 26, 2009)

i m married for almost a year n long time back i found my husband talking to his "ex".
whn i askd him abt this he said---she had some problem at that time n he promised he will not talk to her....bt till date they are in talking terms....every time there is a new story to tell....
i told him if he want to go he can leave me---bt he says he loves me n she is jst concernd hw his "ex" doing at times...

i m nt able to understand whether to trust him or not-----everytime he lied to me...

plzzzz help.....


----------



## LucyInSC (Dec 23, 2008)

My husband also still talks with his ex-wife and we have been married for over 8 years. The reason I don't like it is because they never talk in front of me. I just see her number on the cell phone bill. I have asked him what they talk about. He always says he can't remember and it's not important. I only asked him to let me know when he talks to her or just talk to her here at home so it doesn't appear that he is hiding it from me. He never does. I do think you have a reason to object to your husband talking to his ex. Is this an ex wife or girlfriend? Do they have children together that they may need to talk about? If this is just about he still cares for her I don't think it's a good thing.


----------



## pnw_222 (Jul 12, 2009)

ive never been confortable with my husband talking to any women on his cell. I realize he has female friends as i have male ones.But when youre marriage is in turmoil youre not sure what to make of the phone calls. Mines in trouble..not due to another female..but he talks to one through text all the time hell she lives next door.if its a ex they have kids with then yeah make an exception.but keep lines of communication open with him


----------



## headspinning (Feb 25, 2011)

i'm in the same.i havent a clue what two pple who are married but not to each other can be talking about throughout the day. i also found out back on 11/'10 that my wife accepted her ex number,called him,text him,facebook him,sent pics to him,kept e-mail relationship with co-worker and i found out yesterday that she was using her sis cell to call the ex.the whole time she was telling me that none of what i was feeling or thinking was true. idk what to make of it all


----------

